# Just tried Simoniz Complete Wheel Protector



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Went shopping in Tesco as you do, appears that the Simoniz car cleaning range has pretty much been cut by 50%

Not tried much of it apart from the Diamond Wax, an AIO which was pretty good IMO.

Anyway, it was £2.50 so I thought why not?! :lol: It comes in a 300ml can like Autoglym Alloy wheel protector










The idea is simple - wash and clean the wheels thoroughly and simply spray on the wheel. Allow to dry for 5 minutes and thats it!

Sounds simple enough!

I applied the product to my wife's IS. The brake dust on this car is insane, it gets dirty within a day of driving (TBF the brakes are bloody good though!)

I cleaned the wheels with Bilberry and a brush. Then I went over with some shampoo and wheel mitt to ensure I hadn't missed any major spots and dried with a MF drying towel after rinsing.

The product was simple to apply - just spray on the wheel and let dry.

The first time I did it, I got some white patches (this product dries clear). Turns out it does say on the can that white patches are due to over-application and wipe off and reapply.

Once I got the hang of it, no more white patches! And it took maybe 30s to do all 4 wheels!

Ill let you know on the durability of it but its certainly the easiest wheel protector Ive ever applied!

Ill put some pics up later too


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

which IS? If it's the 2nd gen you are fighting a losing battle with brake dust 3rd gen isn't too bad


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've got this at home. The only problem I had really was that in order to get into all the nooks n Cranny's you have to "over apply" it, then you get the white patches... I find its the nooks and Cranny's where brake dust likes to stick, for example the ends of the spokes on the outer diameter of the wheel. I just put 476 on now, can't be arsed lol


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ah234 said:


> which IS? If it's the 2nd gen you are fighting a losing battle with brake dust 3rd gen isn't too bad


3rd Gen. Its pretty bad - in all honesty the wheel gets so bad within 3 days that it looks brown and i'm considering changing pads even though they are great brakes - the gunmetal wheels hide it well though.



turbosnoop said:


> I've got this at home. The only problem I had really was that in order to get into all the nooks n Cranny's you have to "over apply" it, then you get the white patches... I find its the nooks and Cranny's where brake dust likes to stick, for example the ends of the spokes on the outer diameter of the wheel. I just put 476 on now, can't be arsed lol


The wheels are fairly straightforward 5 twin spoke wheels so shouldn't be too bad. The stuff beads nice though!

This is the wheel right now, dont mind the bubbles around the centre cap, car was 2 years old when bought and it appears they've been refurbed, but not very well around the centre caps - they're fine elsewhere and only the two driver side wheels are affected. Under warranty so will have that done but don't want it getting worse in the mean time.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm surprised you have a brake dust issue mine look almost pristine after a couple of weeks, pre wash takes most the dust away

I have the 5 spokes, so they are easier to clean I guess


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I find this is perfect for mates cars etc, cheap, fast, performs okay and a doddle to apply


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ah234 said:


> I'm surprised you have a brake dust issue mine look almost pristine after a couple of weeks, pre wash takes most the dust away
> 
> I have the 5 spokes, so they are easier to clean I guess


I presume you have an IS250? No hybrid badges and the brakes are not big enough up front to be the IS200T?

Essentially that should mean you have MORE brake-dust than I do as mine uses regen.

Every IS I have tested has this - it looks like this after just 2 days:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

It's the hybrid  I didn't like the badges on the side
I am quite soft with the braking and try to use regen as much as possible- but similar driving style with the IS2 and I had Matt black wheels after a day


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Simoniz are doing some good stuff now (In Tesco). Bought some of their bug & tar remover from there last week.

I have some protector liquid Carnuba wax from a few years back. It's excellent.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ah234 said:


> It's the hybrid  I didn't like the badges on the side
> I am quite soft with the braking and try to use regen as much as possible- but similar driving style with the IS2 and I had Matt black wheels after a day


Ah I see, fair enough. I dont mind the badge on the side but I took the paint protection film off from there as it showed too much dirt around the edges, especially on white!

Its my wifes car and she does drive quite hard TBH. Its doing like 30mpg (official is 60+!!) and I know why as well, she accelerated really hard and brakes at the last minute so probably explains the brake dust as the brakes are being used more often!



Squadrone Rosso said:


> Simoniz are doing some good stuff now (In Tesco). Bought some of their bug & tar remover from there last week.
> 
> I have some protector liquid Carnuba wax from a few years back. It's excellent.


Agree. For the price you can't really go wrong with their products. Haven't tried the liquid protector but for £7-8 their wax is awesome! Bit of a PITA to use but hey ho!

I'll keep you updated on the durability of this wheel protector :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Update - 

Does seem to leave the wheels a lot cleaner than usual. 

I put them on my RX wheels. The RX wheels hated it, turned white everywhere even with a very thin coating so took it off with an MF and applied again. Same issue. 

It seems to get on with some wheels better than others.


----------

